# 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

					Zusammen mit Caseking bieten wir zur 150. PCGH-Ausgabe zwei PCGH-Kits zum absoluten Vorteilspreis an. Da bald der Sommer vor der Tür steht, haben wir uns dem Thema Kühlung gewidmet. Beachten Sie weiter unten auch das Video zu den PCGH-Kits.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*


----------



## Rolk (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Gar nicht mal so schlecht. Gut Lüfter sollte man immer im Haus haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Eigendlich eine nette Aktion, nur wäre es schöner gewesen wenn man bei den Lüftern die Wahl zwischen 120er und 140er hätte und die auch gemischt nehmen könnte. Ja ich weiss das die Lüfter in der Größe nicht zu bekommen sind, aber man könnte vielleicht so etwas mal bei anderen Aktion berücksichtigen


----------



## Noctua (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Oder gemischt aus PWM und normal. Ich brauche nämlich 2-3x den B12-1 und 2x den B12-PS. Preislich liegen die ja recht ähnlich.


----------



## Ostfront (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

ja wen es die pwm lüfter gäbe hätte ich schon zugeschlagen.


----------



## Ion (1. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Platz 1 in eurer Martkübersicht hat der B12-2 erhalten wie ihr schön im Heft zeigt
Zum Verkauf bietet ihr mit dem Set aber den B12-1 an. Dieser dreht sich etwas langsamer, erreicht daher auch nicht die Kühlwerte wie das schnellere Modell.

Absicht oder Fehler?


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

120mm ? Meldet euch wenn's 200mm und 230mm gibt


----------



## drebbin (1. März 2013)

Auch wenn die eloops Top sind, ich kann nur 140er brauchen, schade...
Aber super Angebot!


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> 120mm ? Meldet euch wenn's 200mm und 230mm gibt


 
Ich glaube da meldet sich keiner. 

Waren nicht noch 140er und 180er angekündigt oder liege ich falsch?



Edit:
Ist es eigentlich normal das die Scherzkekse bei Caseking eine Versandbestätigung rausschicken, die Auftragsdaten elektronisch an DHL übermitteln und dann Tagelang gar nichts mehr passiert?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Waren nicht noch 140er und 180er angekündigt oder liege ich falsch?


140er würden mir auch sehr gelegen kommen, 5 für den Preis von 4, da würde ich sehr schnell schwach werden..


----------



## Addi (4. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich glaube da meldet sich keiner.
> 
> Waren nicht noch 140er und 180er angekündigt oder liege ich falsch?
> 
> ...


 
Nein eigentlich ist Caseking immer fix 

Hören sich verclockend an diese Kit´s , habe aber leider noch genug leise Lüfter


----------



## Rolk (4. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich ist Caseking immer fix
> 
> Hören sich verclockend an diese Kit´s , habe aber leider noch genug leise Lüfter


 
Ich habe gerade mitbekommen das die DHL Sendungsverfolgung warscheinlich am rumzicken ist. Also ich habe nichts gesagt , nur das Paket ist immer noch nicht da.


----------



## Ion (4. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ich habe eben die Versandbestätigung von Caseking erhalten. So fix wie gewohnt 
Ab morgen ist mein PC leeeeeeise


----------



## Cleriker (4. März 2013)

Könnt ihr nicht auch die Phobyaversion in einem solchen Set bringen?


----------



## Ion (5. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Es ist schon cool wenn man den PC einschaltet und denkt er wäre noch aus - weil es so leise ist!! 

*Danke PCGH für diese Aktion*


----------



## Technojunky (16. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

donnerstag bestellt heute die 5 lüfter bekommen eingebaut... :O LEISEEEE  

Nur leider passt mein "alter" B12-2 den ich mir mal geholt hab nicht auf meinen genesis kühler


----------



## NiXoN (26. März 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> 120mm ? Meldet euch wenn's 200mm und 230mm gibt


 
 da bin ich auch dabei, aber hab die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben, dass mal ein gescheiter 230er erscheint. Hast Du schonmal die Bitfenix näher angesehen? Und seit kurzem sind auch NZXT 200er angekündigt.


----------



## ColorMe (15. April 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*



> Es ist schon cool wenn man den PC einschaltet und denkt er wäre noch aus - weil es so leise ist!!



Grafikkarte/Netzteil/Festplatten/Laufwerke sind sicherlich alle unhörbar...


----------



## Ion (15. April 2013)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Grafikkarte/Netzteil/Festplatten/Laufwerke sind sicherlich alle unhörbar...


 Auf der Grafikkarte habe ich nen Prolimatech MK-26 mit 2 Silent Lüftern - unhörbar, als NT kommt ein Cougar S700, ebenfalls unhörbar
Im Laufwerk habe ich keine CD/DVD, ergo macht es kein Krach und die Festplatten sind im Stromsparmodus und werden nur gebraucht wenn ich mal Musik hören will etc., der Rest liegt auf der ebenfalls unhörbaren SSD 
Achja, auf der CPU sitzt ein Macho mit der niedrigsten Einstellung für den Lüfter im Bios - ebenfalls unhörbar


----------



## pollumy (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ist das Angebot ausgelaufen ... die Links  funkt. nicht.


----------



## mayo (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*



pollumy schrieb:


> Ist das Angebot ausgelaufen ... die Links  funkt. nicht.



Das ist schon fast 2 Jahre alt...


----------



## pollumy (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*



mayo schrieb:


> Das ist schon fast 2 Jahre alt...



Aber auf der Homepage ist es noch immer Online ... 
Kommt eine neue @PCGH ?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Wir nehmen ja auch alte Artikel nicht offline oder wo siehst du das online?


----------



## pollumy (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ich meine diesen Link: Jetzt zwei weitere Eloop-Kits: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen [Anzeige]
Wäre schön wenn da wieder eine Aktion kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*



pollumy schrieb:


> Ich meine diesen Link: Jetzt zwei weitere Eloop-Kits: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen [Anzeige]
> Wäre schön wenn da wieder eine Aktion kommt.



Ja, dieser Artikel ist aber aus 2013


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: ist eine Neuauflage dieser Aktion mit 140ern möglich?


----------



## pollumy (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: ist eine Neuauflage dieser Aktion mit 140ern möglich?



Endlich einer der mich versteht ;D


----------



## OutOfMemory (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Wäre durchaus eine interessante Aktion. Jedoch gibt es die 140er eLoop doch noch gar nicht ?


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: 5 Noiseblocker NB-Eloop kaufen, nur 4 bezahlen - Neue PCGH-Kits im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Wir warten schon sehnsüchtig darauf 

Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant


----------

